# FX Season Pass



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Not sure if anyone else has, or had this happen to them, but I have shows like The Shield, Nip Tuck, Rescue Me set for Season Pass on FX. I noticed earlier this evening that in the To Do list, none of these FX programs were listed. Instead of showing 'ch 248 FX', it said 'missing'. Anyway, I had to cancel the old Season Pass for the Shield, and set up a new one. I will have to do the same for Rescue Me and Nip Tuck when they return next season. All the other Seson Pass' for other networks were OK. Only shows on FX were affected.


----------



## oldmanraver (Nov 15, 2005)

I also had to delete my season pass for the Shield because one of the new epsiodes didnt record and next weeks show wasnt marked to record either. Thank goodness FX repeats each new episode during the week.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Nov 29, 2005)

It could be that they changed the name of the channel slightly. I know USA did it a few years ago. It completely screws up all season passes when it does that because TiVo thinks it's a different channel even though the number is the same.

D* should give us a message when a channel descriptor changes.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Well that's just it, there was no channel number, just shows FX? The new Season Pass shows the channel number as well. This is a good heads up for anyone with FX Season Pass'.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

had the same problem...thought it was my screw up, but checked season pass list; got the "missing" msg too...i will try again tonight


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

If the channel # is not there, something lost track of which channel is which.

I typ notice this awhile after they change the name (like the internal designator gets changed).


----------

